# Kelmarsh Tunnel - April 2016



## jsp77 (Apr 23, 2016)

As i was in the area i thought i'd pay a visit, parked the car up and had a nice stroll along the embankment.
The newer tunnel is easily navigated on foot or by cyclists and is part of the Brampton Valley way and has the beautiful ventilation shaft half way, I visited the old closed one.

Construction work on the LNWR's Northampton-Market Harborough line began in 1856, five years after it was originally proposed. The company's intention was to capitalise on the discovery of local ironstone. Richard Dunkley of Blisworth was awarded the contract to build it.
In March 1858, a landslide occurred at the northern end of Kelmarsh Tunnel - one cause of the line's delayed opening. The first passenger train encountered its gloom on 16th February 1859.
The route - initially just a single line - attracted a large volume of traffic. Twenty years on, a second parallel tunnel was bored at Kelmarsh, this one equipped with a ventilation shaft.
The route was deemed surplus to requirements in 1984. Like nearby Oxendon Tunnel, Kelmarsh's newer bore now accommodates the Brampton Valley Way.

*on with the pics*


IMG_5234 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5236 by JSP 77, on Flickr


IMG_5255 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5261 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5268 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5270 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5274 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5277 by JSP 77, on Flickr


IMG_5312 by JSP 77, on Flickr


IMG_5292 by JSP 77, on Flickr


IMG_5225 by JSP 77, on Flickr



IMG_5293 by JSP 77, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2016)

Love your last shot.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 23, 2016)

Very cool jsp77! Some great photos too


----------



## smiler (Apr 23, 2016)

Really well photographed, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Apr 23, 2016)

Super cool pics pal - last shot was banging


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 23, 2016)

Still in good condition and could be used. Ballast is still there. Nice photos.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 24, 2016)

I love these old tunnels.very nice


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 24, 2016)

That last shot is spot on !!


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 24, 2016)

Excellent work, well photographed. 
I enjoyed my visit last year with Infraredd.

My favourite shot is of both portals. I tried from the opposite end, and i couldn't get both portals in one frame; even with my wide angle lens


----------



## night crawler (Apr 25, 2016)

Lots of darkness there. really good report and some great photos


----------



## HughieD (Apr 25, 2016)

Can't beat a bit of tunnelage...


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments, I did enjoy this one, although it was a very tight squeeze getting in.


----------



## barrymark2.0 (Nov 19, 2016)

I think the last two together are amazing.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## shatners (Nov 20, 2016)

Some fantastic photos there mate... love the last one


----------

